

Stop another SOPA. Get money out of politics.  - akg
http://www.sureexposure.com/news/web-design/lawrence-lessig-don’t-want-another-sopa-get-money-out-of-politics/

======
JumpCrisscross
» _The stronger forces that became intertwined with the protests — such as
Google and Wikipedia — provided more of a nudge rather than direct
leadership._

This may be fitting facts to the hypothesis. The difference between the
flailing Occupy and successful anti-SOPA movements was that the former behaves
like a "starfish" while the latter had a brain. Anti-SOPA probably didn't
succeed because of people writing to their representatives - it had bang
because Google and Wikipedia gave it front page priority.

